# The simplest explanation is most likely the correct one.



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

"The simplest explanation is most likely the correct one."


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Amen to that.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

AKA Occam's Razor. A common sense guide for getting to the bottom of a problem. ie. if the cookies are missing from the jar it is more likely that the children ate them than that Aliens teleported them away for testing. 

So why are we talking about it?

M N:scratchhead:


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

It seemed suiting for this forum... I felt that maybe someone could really use it today.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

if there is one time that you should look more closely at all the possibilities it is in the very complex and chaotic realm of interpersonal relations.

M N


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Forsaken said:


> It seemed suiting for this forum... I felt that maybe someone could really use it today.


It's VERY fitting for this forum.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> if there is one time that you should look more closely at all the possibilities it is in the very complex and chaotic realm of interpersonal relations.
> 
> M N


I agree, but at the same time people need to remember to not look too closely for so long because they will only begin to make assumptions and convince themselves of things that may be irrational or irrelevant, and they could throw themselves further into analysis paralysis. Which I believe most people in this situtation have analysis paralysis.

Sometimes people just need to remember that if it looks like a duck and it quacks like a duck, it's a duck.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Forsaken, you are right. Also a good reminder never to look like a Duck. 

M N


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well yeah, if you're being shady, then you're probably up to something shady. LOL.


----------

